# Hotcopper down



## sam76 (10 December 2007)

any one else having trouble logging in?


----------



## redandgreen (10 December 2007)

yep


----------



## mispec (10 December 2007)

me too


----------



## Sean K (10 December 2007)

Ramping overload?


----------



## surfingman (10 December 2007)

I haven't had a problem logging on yet... 


Thats because I did a long time ago and never went back....


----------



## sam76 (10 December 2007)

kennas said:


> Ramping overload?




Gold, Kennas, Gold!!


----------



## justjohn (10 December 2007)

Kennas & fellow mods might be in for a big day with all the hot coppers coming over:nono::twak:


----------



## gordon2007 (10 December 2007)

Or one could always say, hot copper is good, but ASF is better because...

I've always found that one can gain more respect by not badmouthing, bagging and bashing their competitors but instead show why you're a better organisation. 

To me, to just say ASF is good and HC is bad is in itself nothing more than a ramp.


----------



## moneymajix (10 December 2007)

Gordon

You seem a thinking person...


----------



## surfingman (10 December 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> Or one could always say, hot copper is good, but ASF is better because...
> 
> I've always found that one can gain more respect by not badmouthing, bagging and bashing their competitors but instead show why you're a better organisation.
> 
> To me, to just say ASF is good and HC is bad is in itself nothing more than a ramp.




I heard ASF was a takeover by microsoft and Joe is going to be worth millions, hold on wrong site  

Just jokes I think the sites speak for themselves no need for justification, im not spending any $$ on investments for either of them, but spend a fair amount on time on ASF...


----------



## sam76 (10 December 2007)

I'm half in at the moment.

Let's me log onto one board then shuts me out when I try for another


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2007)

Hot who?


----------



## The Mint Man (10 December 2007)

wayneL said:


> Hot who?



havn't you seen the price of copper?
I think they are saying that copper is a good buying opp ATM but because everyone is trying to buy the server is overloaded.

Cheers


----------



## sam76 (22 April 2008)

Anyone else having trouble pulling up HC in the last 20 mins?


----------



## steven1234 (22 April 2008)

Yep, I'm having the same problem.


----------



## metric (22 April 2008)

i cant log in either. been 20 mins or more...


----------



## sam76 (22 April 2008)

Ta.  At least I know now it's not my computer playing funny buggers


----------



## metric (22 April 2008)

hc burnt down again. perhaps its all the flaming...


----------



## sam76 (22 April 2008)

metric said:


> hc burnt down again. perhaps its all the flaming...




True.

Perhaps they're suspending everyone....

Somewhat frustrating though


----------



## jman2007 (11 May 2008)

Lol lads...

Enjoying your light-hearted pokes at our esteemed compatriots.

I admit curiosity got the better of me and I have made a few posts on HC recently...hope that doesn't sentence me to the ASF "holding thread" for comprehensive De-Hotcopperization...

One of the copper-ites recognized me from ASF and immediately I was labelled as that guy from another thread who (quote)..."is knowledgeable but often has strong and controversial views that often do not correlate with the sp and its future movements". ROFL!....

What's funnier is that they were interested I started posting there, since (quote) "..are we about to experience some action?!"

Awww...bless their little cotton socks. 

jman


----------



## propergeez (12 May 2008)

I had a dig the other day at HC, this was mainly because of the CNP threads, heres how it went:

"Never goto hotcopper unless you want to be told yes I am right or no damnit I was wrong - they are all a bunch of back slapping on the UP and moaning whiney bitches on the down) and NO I don't work or am affiliated to aussiestockforums. Its just that with Aussiestockforums there is a bit of analysis, postings of announcements, and informed debate basically. Intelligence (ASF) instead of chat (HC)"


----------



## mobcat (5 December 2008)

Any one else having trouble logging in


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2009)

anyone having trouble getting into HC?

It was working about 10 min ago but now I cant connect


----------



## Peakey (16 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> anyone having trouble getting into HC?
> 
> It was working about 10 min ago but now I cant connect




Yep, I'm seeing the same as you sam.


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2009)

ahhhh good to know it's not just me then 

Cheers Peakey


----------



## pilots (16 April 2009)

propergeez said:


> I had a dig the other day at HC, this was mainly because of the CNP threads, heres how it went:
> 
> "Never goto hotcopper unless you want to be told yes I am right or no damnit I was wrong - they are all a bunch of back slapping on the UP and moaning whiney bitches on the down) and NO I don't work or am affiliated to aussiestockforums. Its just that with Aussiestockforums there is a bit of analysis, postings of announcements, and informed debate basically. Intelligence (ASF) instead of chat (HC)"




Tell me about it, when I post any thing about GDN/CVI I get moderated. You can ONLY post positive on the Hot Whoppers forum.


----------



## Uncertain Times (16 April 2009)

How long and how often does that site go down?


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2009)

Uncertain Times said:


> How long and how often does that site go down?




Who cares:


----------



## nunthewiser (16 April 2009)

agrees with that hawks supporter


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2009)

IMO you'd be ignorant not to check HC - it's usually very quick on posts when an announcement comes out and the mods have been coming down hard on excessiveness.

Of course (as with all forums) you have to disect the good info from the bad but to outright dismiss it would not serve your best interests


----------



## metric (16 April 2009)

i liked hotcopper watchdog MUCH better....

does anyone know where dabney went?


----------



## pilots (16 April 2009)

I also would like to know if he is still posting, if you used his name on Hot Whoppers you was banned for life.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 April 2009)

sam76 said:


> IMO you'd be ignorant not to check HC - it's usually very quick on posts when an announcement comes out and the mods have been coming down hard on excessiveness.
> 
> Of course (as with all forums) you have to disect the good info from the bad but to outright dismiss it would not serve your best interests




far from ignorant darl

used to read hotcopper years ago in fact posted there from time to time as "geroanyday"...

too much noise , too much bullsheet , too much wannabeexperts talking fantasy crap 

keep ya hotcopper


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2009)

agrees with the nun


----------



## sam76 (16 April 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> too much noise , too much bullsheet , too much wannabeexperts talking fantasy crap




there's a bit of that that's crept in here over the last few years  as well 

I wasn't being specific towards anyone in my post either - just saying it would be stubborn to ignore it


----------



## gazelle (16 April 2009)

Who cares
__________________
*****  Stupidity isn't a virus but it sure is spreading like one  ****** thats good !!!!! it just keeps multiplying at hc. 

Post No 1 : It would appear that our friend Dub who is a Hotcopper Moderator is very sensitive towards the issue of Vimax being a paid sponsor of Hotcopper . Several months ago I was temporarily banned from Hotcopper for publicly questioning the Moderators decision to use Vimax as a paid sponsor and my question to Dub is why ? 
Hotcopper in conjunction with Vimax the penis extension people engage in offensive and irresponsible advertising on a public communilty forum which is primarily structured towards financial and social discussion . So this is how the Moderators at Hotcopper have decided to generate revenue in quiet times by lowering the bar and promoting explicit products that incite sexual desire . This advertising scurge has permeated all four corners of the internet and even public forums with no definable age criteria like Hotcopper are immune from the lucrative partnership . Well the ASX has also taken up a sponsorship arrangement and the mushrooms continue to spread through cyberspace . 
Dub referred to my last post as insane and inflaming but I guess the truth and a dose of reality does hit a nerve . 
The question is will you bar me this time and if so could you please provide a logical reason for doing so . 

Post No 2 : This post has been moderated on 13/03/09 01:21 (Other)
Comments: Gazelle ... I just realised that it is highly probable that Dub wont see this post in the obscure ASX General forum ... if you really want to persist with this you need to either repost in Feedback or preferably email HC Admin with your concerns ... a point of fact, HC Mods have no input over advertising so again, you best direct your concerns to them via email ... PD 
What is your reasoning for deleting my post and what is your position at Hotcopper . My post is both imformative and based on factual imformation and if you are so sensitive about discussing the product that you publicly advertise and endorse then why seek a sponsorship arrangement in the first place if it creates a case sensitive issue . Dont try and backdoor me into a private email discussion with Dub as I would like to open up a public dialogue on this issue where all participating forum members can view the points raised and make an individually informed decision on the facts presented .
I have tried to be amicable and resonable on this issue and it is well within your capabilities as a forum moderator to inform Dub in due course that a topic has been opened up in the General Forum and he is welcome to contribute his opinion and in turn answer the questions that have been presented . Censoring my post is analagous to conveniently sweeping the issue under the carpet out of public view which is an arcane decision especially when you are operating and facilitaing discussion on a public level . Using force to supress public opinion is like a two edged sword . I am happy to wait for Dubs response and anyone in the public domain who would like to contribute .

. 
Post No 3 : Perhaps you should open your eyes Zeta . It literally pops out at you . Now that you have distinguished the role between the duties of a moderator and administration the picture becomes clearer although that doesnt excuse the fact that hotcopper has resorted to peddling this sleazy and offensive line of material in what is supposed to be a community based financial forum . Contacting Administration privately via email is a pointless task . They have entered into a commercial marketing arrangement with vimax the penis extension people which has significantly lowered the standards at hotcopper .
Now I can count my blessings as a priviledged member of hotcopper . Thankyou for taking time to address my concerns 

Since this time my questions have been answered and I have also subsequently been  barred from the site for the reasons of the above posts .
I am so upset I cant sleep properly .


----------



## nomore4s (16 April 2009)

gazelle said:


> Vimax the penis extension people




rotflmao, now why would they advertise on Hotcopper - must be getting a few hits from that site Says a bit about some of the posters on hotcopper:
The jokes are endless lol.



> I am so upset I cant sleep properly




I hope this is a joke.


----------



## tommymac (16 April 2009)

I find the threads on ASF much easier to read than HC.

The only reason I look at HC is for further information that may not be available here.

But ASF is always my first stop.


----------



## kincella (16 April 2009)

just wondering...do you all use the same nick on both sites...or a different nick
or do you just read and not a member


----------



## nunthewiser (16 April 2009)

kincella said:


> just wondering...do you all use the same nick on both sites...or a different nick
> or do you just read and not a member




my original name everywhere INCLUDING here was "geroanyday" .. lol actually joined here in 05 or 04 or something but forgot my password and emaill acc i used .....was "geroanyday" in HC also as well as commsec etc 

now i am a nun and at one with my new found calling in life 


amen


----------



## pilots (16 April 2009)

I am on my sixth nick on HC, they just CAN'T tolerate the truth over there.


----------



## nunthewiser (16 April 2009)

pilots said:


> I am on my sixth nick on HC, they just CAN'T tolerate the truth over there.





hahahahahaha

about the same with me on commsec


----------



## ColB (16 April 2009)

> Originally posted by *Pilots*
> 
> I am on my sixth nick on HC, they just *CAN'T tolerate the truth* over there.




Hey Pilots!  Do they have a Schapelle Corby thread as well?


----------



## pilots (16 April 2009)

Colb, I miss the Corby thread, what a bunch of no hopes that lot was.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2009)

pilots said:


> Colb, I miss the Corby thread, what a bunch of no hopes that lot was.




I've been banned from HC, and cannot re register under another name. How do I get around that?

gg


----------



## pilots (16 April 2009)

Will PM you later.


----------



## kincella (23 April 2009)

awhile back last week or so...the hc posters were trying to find out who owned HC...no transparency etc...
and no one there found out ....  as far as I know....

its really very simple....if you are in business...you need an ABN....so just go to the ABN search site...type in hotcopper....and voila...its all there...
then google the names...you get tel no. email address etc

you can do the same with any business...its simple really....check that at least the business you are dealing with is registered


----------



## cordelia (9 May 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I've been banned from HC, and cannot re register under another name. How do I get around that?
> 
> gg




well my sister had a bad time with that site because her friend used her computer to log onto HC using his own account. They accused them of multinicking and handshaking because they used the same computer but what happens if people are married or living together? 

Anyway I went on there and was moderated and promptly suspended for making a couple of pretty mild comments. Mostly to do with Internet censoreship..no swearing or arguing just expressing an opinion.

When i sent them an email questioning my suspension I was given the run around and eventually permanently suspended.

I was infuriated so I did some digging...

Hotcopper is owned/run by a couple of Perth based IT companies one of them being a company called Highway1. This company is currently involved in trialling Internet filtering software for the government..

Here's the reference:

https://www.highway1.com.au/downloads/Highway_1_ISP_Filtering_Pilot_press_release_11_2_2009.pdf

No wonder they didn't like my comments regarding censorship!!!


Anyway if you want to find out how to get around their silly suspension rules go to 
www:whatismyipaddress.com

There's a load of info there to foil the equivalent of the Internet gestapo!!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 May 2009)

cordelia said:


> well my sister had a bad time with that site because her friend used her computer to log onto HC using his own account. They accused them of multinicking and handshaking because they used the same computer but what happens if people are married or living together?
> 
> Anyway I went on there and was moderated and promptly suspended for making a couple of pretty mild comments. Mostly to do with Internet censoreship..no swearing or arguing just expressing an opinion.
> 
> ...




Thanks mate,

Had a similar experience, but I'm back on using a library computer in Hughenden when I passed through a few weeks ago.

gg


----------



## cordelia (9 May 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> Had a similar experience, but I'm back on using a library computer in Hughenden when I passed through a few weeks ago.
> 
> gg




Hughenden! where on earth is that!! Don't worry I'll google it!!

cheers


----------



## HC Victim (9 May 2009)

Great thread guys! I was binned from HC after suggesting that some jumped up little t*rd should have read my post more closely instead of spending so much time streaming kiddy pr0n! Seems I got TOU'd , but have seen much worse since, but I am not part of the 'purple circle' , and got rolled. 
Trouble is I have other workers who use my ip addy , and they got archived as well. Emailed them as to how to operate with banned posters like myself, and to support the advertisers who are the loser when posters get binned, but have yet to recieve an answer... Amateurs 
Good thing is , that it forced me to look around , which is how I ended up here, so maybe they did me a favour...


----------



## sails (10 May 2009)

Ahhh so that is why they are all so nice to each other on the XJO thread at HC! The Gann posters and moon watchers are generally treated with some tolerance - I wondered how they manage to keep the peace over there...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 May 2009)

cordelia said:


> Hughenden! where on earth is that!! Don't worry I'll google it!!
> 
> cheers




Just ask the guys at Hotcopper, they've probably got the ip address by now and all the good folk of Hughenden will have been banned.

gg


----------



## manfred1952 (8 March 2011)

sam76 said:


> any one else having trouble logging in?




yes looks like they are doing some maintenance on their site!


----------

